# well lets see if DTV steps up!



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

I cancelled my service effective next Monday. Been with them for 10 years. NFL ticket all 10 year as well. Really like DTV. Just don't like the fact they won't let me renew for 2 years and get at least something close to the "new customer" deal. 

So put in for a cancel. Next week I'll either attempt to resign under the wifes name, or I'll be switching to Dish the next 2 years...

I still think it's asinine that they wont take someone with 10 years of autopay, and spends 120 bucks a month on their bill, and let them renew like once every 4 or 5 years to a "new customer" deal...that said, has anyone ever put in for a cancel, and had DTV call them back before cancelling and "give in or up the offer"??

All I could get them to do was offer the HR34 for 150 and NFL Ticket for 139 instead of 199. Wasn't impressed...

Am I doing the right thing here? Been very happy with Directv for the most part. Would like WHDVR I guess but feel paying them to come wire it up is BS as a longtime customer...thoughts appreciated?

And if you have had Dish, gimme the pro's and con's if you don't mind.

Thanks. 

OBM


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Its only TV. If a competitor gives you the channels you watch for less money, I would feel no reservation in switching. Unfortunantly, I dont think anyone else offers Sunday Ticket, and DirecTv knows it. Seeing you are a 10 year subscriber to Sunday Ticket, they are probably calling your bluff. If you are willing to give up Sunday Ticket, Dish for 2 yrs would probably be a good choice, especially with a Free Hopper. Then in two years, you can come back to DirecTv and get new customer stuff.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Thanks for the response. Kind of what I'm thinking as well.

One other thing is my HR24 has the worst delays. Sometimes I have to push a button 3-4 times to get it to respond. Really frustrating. Channel wise, very happy.

Just wish they'd wire up my WHDVR and cut me a nicer deal on NFL package or at least offer to cut me a better deal on my monthly service.

Either way, we'll see how it plays out next week...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Your order may get placed but if your installer doesn't show up then you know why. Considering they nationally dropped the price of the NFL for everyone it seems like you were offered a good deal. You also asked about the HR34 which is not whole home so perhaps you should ask about whole home rather than the HR34.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> Your order may get placed but if your installer doesn't show up then you know why. Considering they nationally dropped the price of the NFL for everyone it seems like you were offered a good deal. You also asked about the HR34 which is not whole home so perhaps you should ask about whole home rather than the HR34.


Oops, my bad meant the HMC unit. That does WHDVR does it not?

The deal they offered wasn't bad. Had they offered me the HMC for 99 bucks and wired it up for WHDVR I would have taken that offer.

Either way, we'll see what happens. At this point, I'll either get the "new customer" deal, or I'll be with Dish for a few years....win-win either way IMO...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

onebadmofo said:


> Oops, my bad meant the HMC unit. That does WHDVR does it not?
> 
> The deal they offered wasn't bad. Had they offered me the HMC for 99 bucks and wired it up for WHDVR I would have taken that offer.
> 
> Either way, we'll see what happens. At this point, I'll either get the "new customer" deal, or I'll be with Dish for a few years....win-win either way IMO...


The HMC can do WHDVR but they are not inclusive of eachother. Sounds to me like you are fixated on the new customer offer more than what things you actually want.

Perhaps if you explained how you want to use your system you could get different options.


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

"onebadmofo" said:


> ...that said, has anyone ever put in for a cancel, and had DTV call them back before cancelling and "give in or up the offer"??


I got a call 8 days after canceling offering half price on their lowest package and a free HD DVR.

If you want DirecTV, your best bet is to use cable as your stopgap. No commitment, so you can come back as soon as you can get a good enough offer from DirecTV.

Are you doing the right thing? That's an ethical question, and there are no easy answers as to what is right.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Well I'd like to get the "new customer deal" as we all would. 

That said, an HMC wired up and and if they cut me the NFL ticket for 99 bucks even would get me to stick around. Guy I talked to at retentions really didn't seem to care. 

I realize I'm one of 19 million, but I've always paid by autopay, I subscribe to NFL Ticket and the MLS package. I have all of the movie channels. Definately not a "lower tier" customer.

Maybe I'll give it another shot but part of me says to sit back, see if they make any offers. If not, just make the switch....I've heard of people cancelling and a week later DTV offers them the "new customer" deal as well so who knows....


----------



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> Well I'd like to get the "new customer deal" as we all would.
> 
> That said, an HMC wired up and and if they cut me the NFL ticket for 99 bucks even would get me to stick around. Guy I talked to at retentions really didn't seem to care.
> 
> ...


same address?good luck getting a new deal


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

domingos35 said:


> same address?good luck getting a new deal


Like I said I'm prepared to switch. FYI, I know of several people who done thus and it's worked (switching to wife's name) with no issues.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

The more I research this the better I feel.

My wife is a "new customer". She's never had Directv. End of argument.

Cancelling, signing up under wife. DTV can't even argue that point IMO.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

"onebadmofo" said:


> The more I research this the better I feel.
> 
> My wife is a "new customer". She's never had Directv. End of argument.
> 
> Cancelling, signing up under wife. DTV can't even argue that point IMO.


When your order gets cancelled, please don't come back and complain.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"onebadmofo" said:


> The more I research this the better I feel.
> 
> My wife is a "new customer". She's never had Directv. End of argument.
> 
> Cancelling, signing up under wife. DTV can't even argue that point IMO.


Honest customers will simply pay for your misdeeds.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> Honest customers will simply pay for your misdeeds.


Really. Well find me one bit of evidence my wife is not a "new" customer and I'll reconsider going down this slope...


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> Really. Well find me one bit of evidence my wife is not a "new" customer and I'll reconsider going down this slope...


:lol::lol: This is true! Lots of people get divorced.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Really. Well find me one bit of evidence my wife is not a "new" customer and I'll reconsider going down this slope...


hahah why you know shes not


----------



## richall01 (Sep 30, 2007)

onebadmofo said:


> Really. Well find me one bit of evidence my wife is not a "new" customer and I'll reconsider going down this slope...


Because she has the same address, phone number and last name that you have.
Remember the grass may be greener on the other side, BUT, it needs cutting!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

+ ssn and credit report x references


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

richall01 said:


> Because she has the same address, phone number and last name that you have.
> Remember the grass may be greener on the other side, BUT, it needs cutting!


She doesn't have the same phone number at all actually. We have 2 cell phones, no home phone.

Second, she's never had DTV in "her name" so technically, she is a brand new subscriber as far as I'm concerned.

Plus, no need to "cut" grass. It's "cut" weekly already!!!


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Plus, I gave them the opportunity to negotiate. After 10 years and a good 15k later, I want the latest and greatest and I want it properly installed/wired up with WHDVR.

If that makes me a bad guy, so be it I guess....


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

I could be wrong, but from what I've seen all they look at really is SS# and phone number. Plus, gonna use her maiden name so her last name will not be the same.

If not, we're now "divorced"....


----------



## n3vino (Oct 2, 2011)

One thing people forget is that new customer deals are marketing tools to gain new subscribers, and not rewards programs for existing customers. But it makes D* look like they don't appreciate loyal customers. I guess they would go broke if they gave every subscriber new customer deals everytime they asked for them.

I left Time Warner after many years of service because they got to expensive and D* offered me the promotions. If not for that, I'd still be with TW. There was no way I was going to pay hundreds of dollars for equipment and installation fees.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

It's a sense of entitlement that we see far too often.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> I could be wrong, but from what I've seen all they look at really is SS# and phone number


you are


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

OP doesn't care so continuing to point out possibilities isn't going to help. He's already been informed that it may not work out how he thinks it does and at this point further pointing out just wants him to be right so he can come back and say so.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> I could be wrong, but from what I've seen all they look at really is SS# and phone number.


Doesnt really matter at this point. Since there are lots of DirecTv employees on here, and you have given them all the information in the world to identify you (how many Phoenix residents have been 10 yr subscribers with Sunday Ticket, and are canceling Monday?), I would figure it shouldnt be hard to flag your account if they wanted to.

In any case, come back and let us know how it all worked out.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Shades228 said:


> OP doesn't care so continuing to point out possibilities isn't going to help. He's already been informed that it may not work out how he thinks it does and at this point further pointing out just wants him to be right so he can come back and say so.


That's not accurate at all. I tried to work it out. I would have been fine if they had agreed to 99 bucks for the HMC, and 99 for the ST. That was my last attempt to work out the deal.

I don't plan on coming back and saying "see I told you so". Like I said, I'm prepared to move on. If it works out, great. If not, it's been a fun 10 years and I'll move on with no regrets and live with it...

I guess I do feel a little bit of entitlement. 10 years as a customer and a good 15k later, I don't see what it would hurt to allow the "outstanding" customer's to get the "new customer deal" every 5-10 years. I certainly am not doing this or expecting it again in 2 years. Try 10 years. I've said I'm happy with the service. I just feel like we should catch a break every now and then....and if that makes me a bad guy, so be it I guess.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> Doesnt really matter at this point. Since there are lots of DirecTv employees on here, and you have given them all the information in the world to identify you (how many Phoenix residents have been 10 yr subscribers with Sunday Ticket, and are canceling Monday?), I would figure it shouldnt be hard to flag your account if they wanted to.
> 
> In any case, come back and let us know how it all worked out.


Again, I'm prepared to move on. If they catch it, so be it. I'm not losing any sleep over it. Either way, I either get a nice break and stay with DTV, or I get the Hopper and give Dish a test drive for 2 years...win-win situation as far as I'm concerned.

That extra 150 bucks TOTAL I asked for, doesn't come close to the 2500 plus PPV I'd spend over the next 2 years plus NFL Ticket, and MLS ticket.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Davenlr said:


> Doesnt really matter at this point. Since there are lots of DirecTv employees on here, and you have given them all the information in the world to identify you (how many Phoenix residents have been 10 yr subscribers with Sunday Ticket, and are canceling Monday?), I would figure it shouldnt be hard to flag your account if they wanted to.
> 
> *In any case, come back and let us know how it all worked out.*


I'll avoid that. Like you said, last thing I want to do is gloat or say "I told you so".

No sense in pi$$ing anyone off it appears a few have taken offense already.

I'll just say this: find me a major wireless provider, who doesn't reward their customer's every 2 years. Nuff said. 800 dollar iPhone for 199 bucks. Why you ask? Because they just locked you in for another 2 years of 30/month data charges.


----------



## SDizzle (Jan 1, 2007)

"onebadmofo" said:


> She doesn't have the same phone number at all actually. We have 2 cell phones, no home phone.
> 
> Second, she's never had DTV in "her name" so technically, she is a brand new subscriber as far as I'm concerned.
> 
> Plus, no need to "cut" grass. It's "cut" weekly already!!!


I know someone that did this about 2 months ago. They went to Sam's Club to buy an HDTV for the bedroom, and after me urging them forever to get it, they wanted HD. They were not in contract and had been with D* for years. The bill was always in her name, and she paid the bill via autopay with her ATM card each month. They told the guy at Sam's Club this, he said as long as it all checked out they were good to go. They used his name and cell number and of course SSN as well. Install was set for 2 days later, and they paid the $19.95 activation fee and an additional $99 for a 2nd HDDVR. The next day she cancelled service in her name, install of his service was the next day. During the install window the next day he received a call from the install company saying D* had informed them he was not considered a new customer and install was cancelled. So, she calls the company and they say the refund of the money they paid would be done within 48 hours. Well, she forgets about it for a few weeks, calls back when no credit has been issued and is then given a number to D* "FRAUD" department that she was told to call if she wanted to fight for a refund. At the end of it all, no services were installed or equipment given, so I told her to call her bank and dispute the charge, she did and they credited her and it seems at this point to be ok. But, look at all the headache and time, and he was "technically not a current customer", well, if D* says he isn't eligible then he isn't, and your wife may not be either. Just be prepared for the fight before you get involved in this. Also, her maiden name is no longer her legal name, and so technically is illegal to use it on any contract, also, credit reports show all "alias' or names used". Good luck on this one.


----------



## bigglebowski (Jul 27, 2010)

Hey look at it this way, the tech doesnt have to spend all that time installing a dish and running cables when they show up for the new customer install. Maybe onebadmofo can ask him to leave the unused new dish and LNB to resell. I think asking for the cable that would have been used for the install might be a bit much though.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

SDizzle said:


> I know someone that did this about 2 months ago. They went to Sam's Club to buy an HDTV for the bedroom, and after me urging them forever to get it, they wanted HD. They were not in contract and had been with D* for years. The bill was always in her name, and she paid the bill via autopay with her ATM card each month. They told the guy at Sam's Club this, he said as long as it all checked out they were good to go. They used his name and cell number and of course SSN as well. Install was set for 2 days later, and they paid the $19.95 activation fee and an additional $99 for a 2nd HDDVR. The next day she cancelled service in her name, install of his service was the next day. During the install window the next day he received a call from the install company saying D* had informed them he was not considered a new customer and install was cancelled. So, she calls the company and they say the refund of the money they paid would be done within 48 hours. Well, she forgets about it for a few weeks, calls back when no credit has been issued and is then given a number to D* "FRAUD" department that she was told to call if she wanted to fight for a refund. At the end of it all, no services were installed or equipment given, so I told her to call her bank and dispute the charge, she did and they credited her and it seems at this point to be ok. But, look at all the headache and time, and he was "technically not a current customer", well, if D* says he isn't eligible then he isn't, and your wife may not be either. Just be prepared for the fight before you get involved in this. Also, her maiden name is no longer her legal name, and so technically is illegal to use it on any contract, also, credit reports show all "alias' or names used". Good luck on this one.


Here's what my plan is now after discussing with the wife. I'm gonna wait about 10 days and see if they send me any type of "renewal" and if they do, perfect.

If not, right around early June, I'll attempt the "wife" sign up...either way, I agree that above post sounds like a complete nightmare and not worth the headache at all...and I certainly wouldn't "fight" for 19.95 that's for damn sure...


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> It's a sense of entitlement that we see far too often.


100% agree! I've been a directv customer for almost 14 years and do not ask for upgrades or discounts. These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase.

If you leave directv.... BYE!

Michael


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

mstanka said:


> 100% agree! I've been a directv customer for almost 14 years and do not ask for upgrades or discounts. These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase.
> 
> If you leave directv.... BYE!
> 
> Michael


Good for you man.

Do you ask for discounts when you buy a car, or do you just pay full price??

I'd say me wanting a deal every 10 years isn't exactly the reason costs have gone up....lame.


----------



## mstanka (Jan 26, 2003)

onebadmofo said:


> Good for you man.
> 
> Do you ask for discounts when you buy a car, or do you just pay full price??
> 
> I'd say me wanting a deal every 10 years isn't exactly the reason costs have gone up....lame.


That's a huge difference between buying a car a frauding directv. You may not think so but you are lying to directv. Your wife is part of your household and by saying she is a "new subscriber" that is a lie, PERIOD! You did not get a divorce or whatever other lie you are telling directv to get any discount.

Goodbye.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

mstanka said:


> That's a huge difference between buying a car a frauding directv. You may not think so but you are lying to directv. Your wife is part of your household and by saying she is a "new subscriber" that is a lie, PERIOD! You did not get a divorce or whatever other lie you are telling directv to get any discount.
> 
> Goodbye.


Once again, show me proof in writing from DTV, that she is not "new" customer. She's never had it in her name. What if instead of my wife, she was my roomate?? Would it be "fraud" then???


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

mstanka said:


> 100% agree! I've been a directv customer for almost 14 years and do not ask for upgrades or discounts. These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase.
> 
> If you leave directv.... BYE!
> 
> Michael


Okay so thanks for clarifying that you don't mind paying full price?? Gimme a break pal. You're in the minority here. Most of us ask for discounts, packages, deals, credits, and referral's...so you have a 14 year old receiver?? Or did Directv just OFFER it to you. Yeah, I'm sure you've never asked for anything...lol.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

onebadmofo said:


> Oops, my bad meant the HMC unit. That does WHDVR does it not?
> 
> The deal they offered wasn't bad. Had they offered me the HMC for 99 bucks and wired it up for WHDVR I would have taken that offer.
> 
> Either way, we'll see what happens. At this point, I'll either get the "new customer" deal, or I'll be with Dish for a few years....win-win either way IMO...


I can understand how you feel and wish you good luck. I was a 3 yr, out of contract customer and was able to get the HMC, MRV, etc installed at for free. Some think everyone can get it free and if you are a good customer, then you might. Since you already set a cancellation date, I guess you already talked to retention. So I would just wait for a win back offer. Hope it works out!


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

Wonders what onebadmofo's attitude would be if DirecTV was as misleading as he intends to be with them?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"mstanka" said:


> 100% agree! I've been a directv customer for almost 14 years and do not ask for upgrades or discounts. These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase.
> 
> If you leave directv.... BYE!
> 
> Michael


Your price increases because of the market. It has nothing to do with freebies.

It is an arms length business dealing. If a customer negotiates with D*, there is nothing wrong with that.

Does D* have a sense of entitlement when they negotiate lower prices with their vendor? No different.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

mstanka said:


> 100% agree! I've been a directv customer for almost 14 years and do not ask for upgrades or discounts. These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase.
> 
> If you leave directv.... BYE!
> 
> Michael


RE: _ "These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase."_

A very large number of people do ask for and get discounts. If asking for a discount was wrong they wouldn't give "these kinds of customers" one but they do so why not take advantage of it? Obviously while DirecTV may not like it they approve of it or it would be prohibited. They could simply "rule" NO MORE DISCOUNTS FOR EXISTING CUSTOMERS and it would end.

It's you're choice not to seek a discount, that's fine, but if that's how the system works why shouldn't people take advantage of it? Does that make them bad people? It's part of how capitalism and the free enterprise system works. Lot's of negotiating.

Don't you think DirecTV or any provider negotiates the lowest price with their programming providers? They even go as far as threating to drop them if they don't drop their price. Sound familiar?  Getting the lowest price is part of the American experience and negotiating, threating, and cajoling are a big part of that process. If they don't give in you just move along to the next provider or supplier. That's part of the cost of doing business.

If one doesn't like it or is too timid or lazy to "fight" or ask for a discount or simply doesn't care about the cost because money is no object then so be it.

I once asked a car salesman "how can he sell a car with such a large a discount" and his reply was "because there is always someone who doesn't negotiate and will pay full price or over full price for it."


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

raott said:


> Your price increases because of the market. It has nothing to do with freebies.
> 
> It is an arms length business dealing. If a customer negotiates with D*, there is nothing wrong with that.
> 
> Does D* have a sense of entitlement when they negotiate lower prices with their vendor? No different.


 LOL, brilliant minds think alike. :lol:


----------



## terryfoster (Nov 15, 2006)

"onebadmofo" said:


> Once again, show me proof in writing from DTV, that she is not "new" customer. She's never had it in her name.


You'll probably never get the proof you're asking for in writing, but a number of other threads I've seen on this site would seem to indicate that DirecTV has ways of connecting you with your wife beyond the obvious name and address similarities. This may be as simple as checking her credit history.

So, if you're wanting "proof," I'd recommend doing some searches to check out other people's experiences with trying to sign up again as a new customer.

Whether or not what you're doing is right is not really for me to say, but re-signing seems like a long shot from other's experiences.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

onebadmofo said:


> Once again, show me proof in writing from DTV, that she is not "new" customer. She's never had it in her name. What if instead of my wife, she was my roomate?? Would it be "fraud" then???


Its not Fraud anyway. Some of you guys read way to much into this.

He still paying his bill, So what if after 10 years with a company he might want an offer. Big deal!

You guys think Directv gonna give you an award for telling a 10 year customer on a Satellite forum " NO you can't have a discount and you shouldn't ask for one"

Its not uncommon to negotiate price or equipment. And there is no law that says you can't.

You think Directv should just pay the networks what ever they are asking? 
Its the same thing!

So after he just spent at least $12000 in the past 10 years on services, Directv can't throw him one friggen piece on "LEASED" equipment. 
Gimmie a damn break!


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Just a friendly reminder to keep this thread friendly. Please do not throw around insults or make it personal.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

damondlt said:


> Its not Fraud anyway. Some of you guys read way to much into this.
> 
> He still paying his bill, So what if after 10 years with a company he might want an offer. Big deal!
> 
> ...


Wonders why consumers expect discounts and freebies from their entertainment service providers (cable, satellite, ect.) but not from their other service providers (electric, water, phone, heating fuel, ect.)?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"MysteryMan" said:


> Wonders why consumers expect discounts and freebies from their entertainment service providers (cable, satellite, ect.) but not from their other service providers (electric, water, phone, heating fuel, ect.)?


Simple. You have options with some providers and no options with others. It is called competition. If D* felt they were in the type of business where they were the only option, they would not negotiate with a customer, they are free to say "no".


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

raott said:


> Simple. You have options with some providers and no options with others. It is called competition. If D* felt they were in the type of business where they were the only option, they would not negotiate with a customer, they are free to say "no".


 I and many others used to get anniversary gifts from DirecTV. Not any more. Have you ever considered there may have been a shift in policy at DirecTV? Being a loyal customer with any service provider entitles you to nothing. You get what you pay for.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

"MysteryMan" said:


> I and many others used to get anniversary gifts from DirecTV. Not any more. Have you ever considered there may have been a shift in policy at DirecTV? Being a loyal customer with any service provider entitles you to nothing. You get what you pay for.


I'm not sure what that has to do with your original question, but I'll bite. Entitlement has nothing to do with it. These aren't government programs. It is an arms length business relationship. Negotiating is not being entitled. Do you pay sticker price for your cars? Do you expect D* to pay whatever their programming or hardware providers ask for without negotiating?

If D* has decided no more negotiations, that is their business. They are not a family member of mine, they are someone I do business with, loyalty plays no role in either direction.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

The method that the OP is planning on using to re-sign as a new customer has about a 1/1000 chance of succeeding. The order might get as far as being scheduled and getting a tech in the driveway and working. But, as soon as that tech tries to activate the first IRD, activation would fail because the account would automatically be flagged for fraud investigation. Fraud or not, that's how it works.


----------



## bman3333 (Jun 9, 2010)

I play the two year and switch game in order to gain the best deal from DirecTV. Keep in mind, D*tv doesn't consider you a new customer until your account has been inactive for atleast one year. After you cancel, you will start receiving monthly or twice monthly letters from DirecTV offering to win back your business. The offers are not as generous as "new", but much better than what they offered.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> Wonders why consumers expect discounts and freebies from their entertainment service providers (cable, satellite, ect.) but not from their other service providers (electric, water, phone, heating fuel, ect.)?


Real simple: water, electric, heating, AC you have NO choice in who you do business with. If you had options, you can bet there would be a lot of competition, negotiating going on IMO...


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

damondlt said:


> Its not Fraud anyway. Some of you guys read way to much into this.
> 
> He still paying his bill, So what if after 10 years with a company he might want an offer. Big deal!
> 
> ...


Well you guys aren't gonna believe what basically occrurred. Absolutely crazy. I said I wouldn't "gloat or say I told you so" but this pretty crazy what happened. Anyway, I had DTV setup to cancel Monday, the 28th. Long story short, last nite at about 1AM pacific, my service right in the middle of watching Fringe goes off! Even tho I was very clear with the retentions manager about holding off til the 28th to cancel my service. That way I could get some rabbit ears and line up Dish to come out if I couldn't work it out with DTV. I also figured I'd give the weekend to DTV to see if they'd make me an offer as some had suggested could happen.

Well again, back to last nite. Service gets cut 1AM Pacific. I'm pretty livid, but also to the point thinking maybe this is a "sign" to move on. I call DTV this morning to get it reactivated and to let them know it's supposed to cancel on the 28th. I get a very good retention rep who apologizes and gets my service restored promptly. As she's doing this, she tells me a "welcome back" offer or something had popped up 2 HOURS after my service was turned off. Must automatically generate or something.

Basically, I got the HR34 for 99 bucks, I'm keeping my other 4 DVR's(they are swapping out the slow DVR at no charge)so I'll have WHDVR wired up now which is what I wanted. Also, I got the Sunday Ticket for FREE, and Choice Extra with all the movie channels for 3 months, and the Sports as well out the door about 70 dollars a month for the first year.

I had to do a new 2 year agreement which I was fine with anyway after 10 years.

A couple of things I read last nite also had me rethinking Dish. One big one was it appears they are losing AMC possibly. Considering Walking Dead is one of my favorite shows, that could have killed a move to Dish on it's own. Also, maybe it's me, but their equipment is just fugly looking. Not a huge deal, and I could have looked past it, but that stuff to me is ugly. Also, after researching this forum(which is excellent)it seems that the PQ is definately better on DTV at least in HD format. I don't watch one show in SD, which it appears Dish has an edge on in that format.

Either way, it all worked out great. I'm still a 10 year customer technically I was told. I just got pretty much the "new customer" deal.

Very happy with my new package/deal. I was prepared to make the change if needed. But again, still very pleased that I didn't jump ship immediately and switch to Dish so as DTV and I could work it out....

For the record, I still don't think putting it under you're wife's name is "fraud". Just not buying it folks....

Either way, happy as a pig in mud. Install is tomorrow already!


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

The idea that negotiating a lower price somehow results in across the board price increases is flawed logic. ST is a prime example, they didn't dramatically lower the price because everyone was being nice and paying full price. They did it because subscriptions were down and they wanted to increase the number of subscribers (supply exceeds demand = lower price). 

The entitlement theory is also shakey. New subscriber rates are a DirecTv creation, not a customer creation. Any marketing executive worth a poo knows that they will offend some long term customers by playing favorites with prices. So the car buying comparison isn't whether or not you negotiate a lower price, it's will you pay $20,000 for the same car that they sold to someone else for $18,000.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

onebadmofo said:


> Well you guys aren't gonna believe what basically occrurred. Absolutely crazy. I said I wouldn't "gloat or say I told you so" but this pretty crazy what happened. Anyway, I had DTV setup to cancel Monday, the 28th. Long story short, last nite at about 1AM pacific, my service right in the middle of watching Fringe goes off! Even tho I was very clear with the retentions manager about holding off til the 28th to cancel my service. That way I could get some rabbit ears and line up Dish to come out if I couldn't work it out with DTV. I also figured I'd give the weekend to DTV to see if they'd make me an offer as some had suggested could happen.
> 
> Well again, back to last nite. Service gets cut 1AM Pacific. I'm pretty livid, but also to the point thinking maybe this is a "sign" to move on. I call DTV this morning to get it reactivated and to let them know it's supposed to cancel on the 28th. I get a very good retention rep who apologizes and gets my service restored promptly. As she's doing this, she tells me a "welcome back" offer or something had popped up 2 HOURS after my service was turned off. Must automatically generate or something.
> 
> ...


So in the end the grass wasn't greener looking at DISH and DirecTV isn't that bad after all.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

I always ask for discounts every few months with the understanding they can & have said no. I called about a week ago to downgrade from Premier where I'm already getting $25 off a month. They asked why & I said it's money...they gave an extra $25 for 6 months on top of the current $25. So, I'll be receiving $50 off for 4 months and $35 for like a year.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

JoeF said:


> ... ST is a prime example, they didn't dramatically lower the price because everyone was being nice and paying full price. They did it because subscriptions were down and they wanted to increase the number of subscribers (supply exceeds demand = lower price).
> ...


You don't have any proof of that. They could very well have had the ST price negotiated into the contract.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

MysteryMan said:


> So in the end the grass wasn't greener looking at DISH and DirecTV isn't that bad after all.


I'm glad to see he got what he wanted from Direct.

And from the start of this thread that seemed to be what he wanted. IOW, he wanted a deal from D* and they finally ponied one up. Oddly it took a screwup on their part to kick it in.

His talk of Dish was as a backup and was never the first desired result.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> You don't have any proof of that. They could very well have had the ST price negotiated into the contract.


Absolutely, they could have negotiated a new price structure. And I'm sure they did it out of the goodness of their heart, just like the NFL reduced the cost to have the package. I mean in all the years that cable/sat providers, and sports entities have been around, they always have us consumers in mind.

<now I'll pull my tongue out of my cheek>


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> So in the end the grass wasn't greener looking at DISH and DirecTV isn't that bad after all.


Well I said from the get go, I was happy with my service/rates. Just unhappy with slow DVR and the fact that after 10 years and 15k, they were playing hardball on a new receiver and ST.

Forgot to mention, also getting the Direct Cinema setup as well which looks to be pretty cool.

Either way, like I said, glad it worked out. The more I looked at Dish, the more I wanted to stay here and work it out...


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

lparsons21 said:


> I'm glad to see he got what he wanted from Direct.
> 
> And from the start of this thread that seemed to be what he wanted. IOW, he wanted a deal from D* and they finally ponied one up. Oddly it took a screwup on their part to kick it in.
> 
> His talk of Dish was as a backup and was never the first desired result.


Exactly. Sure I wanted a deal. This deal I got isn't quite at good as the "new customer" deal, but it's going to save me a fair amount of cash and I cannot wait for the new receiver and the benefits of that are fantastic IMO. Plus, I just wanted them to meet me "halfway" so to speak.

Very happy it all worked out. Crazy that the "welcome back" offer was generated 2 hours after I was disconnected according to the rep...like I said in an earlier post, I was prepared (wasnt looking forward to the channels those next 7-10 days however!) to wait 7-10 days to see if they'd offer me a new deal after cancellation on Monday....


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

lparsons21 said:


> Absolutely, they could have negotiated a new price structure. And I'm sure they did it out of the goodness of their heart, just like the NFL reduced the cost to have the package. I mean in all the years that cable/sat providers, and sports entities have been around, they always have us consumers in mind.
> 
> <now I'll pull my tongue out of my cheek>


ST money is made from bars and casinos ... not individuals buying it. They've been giving ST away for years to new subs.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

sigma1914 said:


> ST money is made from bars and casinos ... not individuals buying it. They've been giving ST away for years to new subs.


While I concurr, there were a few years I paid 399 for ST. So they still make out pretty well IMO...


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

That $399 is pretty small compared to the thousands of dollars bars/casinos have to pay. They have a sliding scale based upon the maximum occupancy of the building.


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Beerstalker said:


> That $399 is pretty small compared to the thousands of dollars bars/casinos have to pay. They have a sliding scale based upon the maximum occupancy of the building.


Well that maybe accurate, but if say 2 million subs are paying 399, that's a good piece of revenue!


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You don't have any proof of that. They could very well have had the ST price negotiated into the contract.


True, I don't have any proof. However, increasing subsciptions (revenue) is the ONLY valid business reason to lower the price. If the number of subsciptions met or exceeded goals, they would not have lowered the price.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JoeF said:


> True, I don't have any proof. However, increasing subsciptions (revenue) is the ONLY valid business reason to lower the price. If the number of subsciptions met or exceeded goals, they would not have lowered the price.


No, it's not the only possible business reason to lower a price.

Also, a company might meet a target of 800,000 @ $300 a pop, then lower the price to get the next 300,000 @ $ 199.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

JoeF said:


> True, I don't have any proof. However, increasing subsciptions (revenue) is the ONLY valid business reason to lower the price. If the number of subsciptions met or exceeded goals, they would not have lowered the price.


They also may have reduced the cost because the package contains less content this year. The addition of more Thursday night games means that there will be less games included in Sunday Ticket this year compared to past years.

Also, I think someone else said it too, but the NFL very well could be involved in setting the price for the package, so they may have had a hand in the new pricing.


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> No, it's not the only possible business reason to lower a price.
> 
> Also, a company might meet a target of 800,000 @ $300 a pop, then lower the price to get the next 300,000 @ $ 199.


That sounds an awful lot like increasing the number of subscriptions.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

JoeF said:


> That sounds an awful lot like increasing the number of subscriptions.


It's called revenue maximization.


----------



## twiseguy (Jan 31, 2011)

ST is a prime example, they didn't dramatically lower the price because everyone was being nice and paying full price. They did it because subscriptions were down and they wanted to increase the number of subscribers (supply exceeds demand = lower price). 

And subscribers figured out that 38% of NFL games are available without Sunday Ticket. Thurs. on NFL, Sun., 2-3 locally shown & 1 NBC, Monday Night ESPN= 38% of all games.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

twiseguy said:


> ST is a prime example, they didn't dramatically lower the price because everyone was being nice and paying full price. They did it because subscriptions were down and they wanted to increase the number of subscribers (supply exceeds demand = lower price).
> 
> And subscribers figured out that 38% of NFL games are available without Sunday Ticket. Thurs. on NFL, Sun., 2-3 locally shown & 1 NBC, Monday Night ESPN= 38% of all games.


Please post your figures for NFLST subscriber counts since with your definitive statement you must work in the marketing department. Also to make it easier on people would you post it as new customer aquisitions, renewals, and upsale additions.

FYI those 38% don't matter to a team not in a local market having a mediocre season who won't get national coverage unless they play a high profile team.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

onebadmofo said:


> Real simple: water, electric, heating, AC you have NO choice in who you do business with. If you had options, you can bet there would be a lot of competition, negotiating going on IMO...


 Actually here in NJ you do have a choice and I am able to save 10% a year over the "main" electric & gas providers KWHR rates plus they even gave me a $200 Target gift card to switch. I had to sign up for 2 years. Between the gift card and the savings I saved almost 15% a year.  I get almost as much mail from utility competitors as I do from Fios trying to get me to add video & phone to my Internet service. They are getting very close to convincing me to sign up for 2 years once my DirecTV discounts fall of and are more than likely not renewed.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

ndole said:


> The method that the OP is planning on using to re-sign as a new customer has about a 1/1000 chance of succeeding. The order might get as far as being scheduled and getting a tech in the driveway and working. But, as soon as that tech tries to activate the first IRD, activation would fail because the account would automatically be flagged for fraud investigation. Fraud or not, that's how it works.


 I'd say your odds of success are WAY too high. I've seen it happen many times without issue and even occasionally upon suggestion of the source itself.

What happens if John Smith lives in an apartment complex and moves out at the end of the lease? Next tenant is Mary Smith or Joe Smith? Will their activation fail and get shut down and investigated for "fraud?" (The F word is so overused and misused.) That sure wouldn't be a nice welcome for a new customer. Does DirecTV really use up so many resources for an "investigation" when all they are giving up is a few bucks a month? They give away that much with a simple phone call.


----------



## narrod (Jul 26, 2007)

Hoosier205 said:


> Honest customers will simply pay for your misdeeds.


Get a grip. He wants the most for his money. If it can be given to a new customer it can be given to him. If they choose not to and he leaves that's a decision that each entity has made. If his wife signs up and gets the deal so what?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

In the end he did it the correct way and therefore we are saved from a 5 page post about how DTV conspired against him and his illegal attempt to get service.....thread done!.....hahahaha not!


----------



## sregener (Apr 17, 2012)

MysteryMan said:


> So in the end the grass wasn't greener looking at DISH and DirecTV isn't that bad after all.


This is a confusing conclusion, MysteryMan. He never tried Dish.

No, DirecTV isn't "that bad." They are what they are. Dish isn't "that bad" either. They are slightly different products aimed at slightly different audiences. A sports addict belongs at DirecTV, and they'll pay out the nose for it. A movie fan or basic cable fan will probably be happier over at Dish, where they won't be paying a large chunk of their bill to cover a $1 billion contract for the exclusive right to sell NFL Sunday Ticket. Dealing with hardware that makes molasses running uphill in winter look fast is part of the price you pay for being a sports addict, I guess.

From the sounds of it, the OP here is a sports addict, so he belongs at DirecTV. Hopefully his new DVR won't have "DirecTV-itis" and will actually work at a reasonable speed. (And before we begin, I am aware that not all DirecTV receivers are sick with DirecTV-itis, but enough of them are that it's not a mere epidemic.) Either way, he's saddled to it for 24 months, so cross your fingers and hope for the best!


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

Well I wouldn't put my self as a "sports addict" but I do enjoy them. One of my buddies has been in the NFL since 2004 so I watch him weekly. I do get the sports pack mainly because if there's nothing else worth watching, I can always turn on something like Gopher hockey or something kind of cool.

One other thing I will say. I'm a fairly big EPL fan. I do enjoy the Fox Soccer Plus that DTV offers. But again, I would have walked away from it all if it was needed. 

That said, I wasn't bluffing. I was prepared to leave and give Dish a shot. Maybe the next time I will be more inclined to do so, especially if my buddy retires from the NFL in the next couple of years...one thing I will tell you: I will NEVER have Cox Cable. Their high speed internet is fine, but their cable TV prices are HORRIBLE....even if you bundle them!

Either way, install coming tomorrow maybe I'll update and take some pics


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

wahooq said:


> In the end he did it the correct way and therefore we are saved from a 5 page post about how DTV conspired against him and his illegal attempt to get service.....thread done!.....hahahaha not!


Yeah, I wonder had I done it the way originally planned, I can only imagine some of the posts/PM's I would have received calling me every name in the book. Glad it worked out as it did.

Win-Win for DTV, and my family.


----------



## KAL (Sep 1, 2008)

sregener said:


> I got a call 8 days after canceling offering half price on their lowest package and a free HD DVR


I was offered a similar option after I dropped DTV. Except I never got a phone call, it was an offer I received by mail roughly a week after I dropped the service. Choice pkg @ $34.99 for 12 months + 3 months of all the premiums. Cherry on top of the ice cream was that since I still hadn't shipped back my HR-24 yet, I didnt have commit to a new 2 year contract because I didnt receive "new" equipment.


----------



## JoeF (Aug 20, 2007)

Laxguy said:


> It's called revenue maximization.


Agree 100%


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

sregener said:


> This is a confusing conclusion, MysteryMan. He never tried Dish.
> 
> No, DirecTV isn't "that bad." They are what they are. Dish isn't "that bad" either. They are slightly different products aimed at slightly different audiences. A sports addict belongs at DirecTV, and they'll pay out the nose for it. A movie fan or basic cable fan will probably be happier over at Dish, where they won't be paying a large chunk of their bill to cover a $1 billion contract for the exclusive right to sell NFL Sunday Ticket. Dealing with hardware that makes molasses running uphill in winter look fast is part of the price you pay for being a sports addict, I guess.
> 
> From the sounds of it, the OP here is a sports addict, so he belongs at DirecTV. Hopefully his new DVR won't have "DirecTV-itis" and will actually work at a reasonable speed. (And before we begin, I am aware that not all DirecTV receivers are sick with DirecTV-itis, but enough of them are that it's not a mere epidemic.) Either way, he's saddled to it for 24 months, so cross your fingers and hope for the best!


I don't understand your confusion. I said "looking" at DISH the grass wasn't greener. That's exactly what the OP did before making his decision. You don't have to be a addict to enjoy sports. And while we "pay out the nose" as you put it for our sports packages has it ever occurred to you that not everyone is hurting financially in today's rough economy and can well afford to do so? Movie fans and basic cable channel fans being happier at DISH? I fail to see how a movie fan would be disappointed with DirecTV. As for basic cable channels Charlie Ergen has a history of doing a waltz instead of a tango when dealing with content providers causing long term and permanent loss of basic cable channels with AMC and a few others about to or already having joined the ranks. While some DirecTV receivers may have DirecTV-itis DISH receivers have had their share of issues including their state of the art Hopper and Joey. Like me the OP has been a long term DirecTV customer so being saddled shouldn't be a issue.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

onebadmofo said:


> Real simple: water, electric, heating, AC you have NO choice in who you do business with. If you had options, you can bet there would be a lot of competition, negotiating going on IMO...


actually in many locations you DO have alternatives and no there is NOT a lot of competition - pricing here between the different providers are with in a couple of percent of each other - and they do not negotiate, you pay advertised prices or go somewhere else for the service.

AC is not a factor in this, unless you have have one heating and cooling outlet within 200 miles that sells the units, not to mention if you are mechanically inclined you can purchase any unit you want over the internet and have it shipped to you.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Laxguy said:


> It's called revenue maximization.


Pretty much so.

With the monstrous contractual investment they made in NFLST...the model obviously has changed (at least for one year) that more subscribers at a lower price => fewer at a higher price.

Perhaps its an experiment since right now...its only for 2012... :shrug:


----------



## onebadmofo (May 24, 2012)

wingrider01 said:


> actually in many locations you DO have alternatives and no there is NOT a lot of competition - pricing here between the different providers are with in a couple of percent of each other - and they do not negotiate, you pay advertised prices or go somewhere else for the service.
> 
> AC is not a factor in this, unless you have have one heating and cooling outlet within 200 miles that sells the units, not to mention if you are mechanically inclined you can purchase any unit you want over the internet and have it shipped to you.


Well area's I've lived in, most have not had a choice. For instance, here where I live I have no choice for electric/heating/cooling. I pay SRP around 600/month. Yes, 600/month July-September. Its a damn crime IMO. I'm still waiting to hear how my bill has gone up 300/month those months the last 10 years...

So at least here, the only thing I can choose freely is my cable provider, and my cell provider for the most part when it comes to monthly bills....


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

sregener said:


> This is a confusing conclusion, MysteryMan. He never tried Dish.
> 
> No, DirecTV isn't "that bad." They are what they are. Dish isn't "that bad" either. They are slightly different products aimed at slightly different audiences. A sports addict belongs at DirecTV, and they'll pay out the nose for it. A movie fan or basic cable fan will probably be happier over at Dish, where they won't be paying a large chunk of their bill to cover a $1 billion contract for the exclusive right to sell NFL Sunday Ticket. Dealing with hardware that makes molasses running uphill in winter look fast is part of the price you pay for being a sports addict, I guess.
> 
> From the sounds of it, the OP here is a sports addict, so he belongs at DirecTV. Hopefully his new DVR won't have "DirecTV-itis" and will actually work at a reasonable speed. (And before we begin, I am aware that not all DirecTV receivers are sick with DirecTV-itis, but enough of them are that it's not a mere epidemic.) Either way, he's saddled to it for 24 months, so cross your fingers and hope for the best!


I think there are plenty of movie addicts that spend more the sports fans on VOD, premium channels, etc. They just do it a few dollars at a time or per month, but it adds up. For example, one premium channel costing $15/mo costs $180/yr. More then the cost of a season of NHL CI.

And what is this DirecTV-itis you speak of and how did you come to the conclusion that the DVR issues are "not a mere epidemic". There are several subscribers that complained on this forum, but they are a small fraction of the millions of DIRECTV subscribers. And it doesn't sound like the OP feels like hes saddled for 24 mo's or needs any wishes of good luck. But it was nice of you to do that for him.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

onebadmofo said:


> Well area's I've lived in, most have not had a choice. For instance, here where I live I have no choice for electric/heating/cooling. I pay SRP around 600/month. Yes, 600/month July-September. Its a damn crime IMO. I'm still waiting to hear how my bill has gone up 300/month those months the last 10 years...
> 
> So at least here, the only thing I can choose freely is my cable provider, and my cell provider for the most part when it comes to monthly bills....


competition does not alter pricing - there are to many examples in the real world that prove this basic statement to be a fact.

By the way - would love to trade your bill with mine (you get 3 different bills?). no it is not a crime - it is called real life. again unless you utilize 3 different vendors for supplying the functionality it is normally only 2 - your heating and gooling is either gas or electric, possiblity of two vendors supplying multiple services on a single bill, up until recently both my heating, cooking and cooling was through the gas company while power was supplied by the electric company.

Simple your bill has gone up for various factors - to name a very small portion of what the causes could be - increase in your usage(which you can control), increases in costs to the provider for raw matieral, increase in state, local and federal taxes and useage recovery fees, tanking of the economy due to poor exchanges rates for the US dollar to name a few


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> competition does not alter pricing - there are to many examples in the real world that prove this basic statement to be a fact.


As a reformed economist, I wonder if you can provide several examples to "prove" your statement?


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> competition does not alter pricing - there are to many examples in the real world that prove this basic statement to be a fact.





Laxguy said:


> As a reformed economist, I wonder if you can provide several examples to "prove" your statement?


Apparently the laws of macro and micro economics no longer apply and business textbooks need to be re-written as wingrider has told us that it is now a "fact" that competition does not alter pricing.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

raott said:


> Apparently the laws of macro and micro economics no longer apply and business textbooks need to be re-written as wingrider has told us that it is now a "fact" that competition does not alter pricing.


can name at least 3 retail sales items that no matter how many retail outlet there are within a 5 miles radius that sell the exact same item the prices of the product vary by a 1/10 to 3/10 th of a cent if even that - by your logic since there are so many locations available there should be a nice price war going on to obtain the consumers business. sorry but unlike years ago, competition does not affect pricing of a product by much any more.

If you took a few minutes to look around you would pick of the major industry right off the bat. By the way, where did you come up with the assumption that I was stating a "fact" - that is your own assumption and they are normally wrong, not a good idea to make assumptions

Another perfect example - shopping around for a new gas grill right now, I checked every retail outlet for the one that I am looking for and desire, prices varied about 3 dollars between the 12 unique retail outlets that carried the model that I want, checked 12 different vendors - so 12 vendors sell the exact same product, all 12 vendors where within 3 dollars of the pricing at each of the locations - where is the discounted pricing for all the competition for the purchase?


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> As a reformed economist, I wonder if you can provide several examples to "prove" your statement?


just did, two distinct industries and retail locations


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

wingrider01 said:


> can name at least 3 retail sales items that no matter how many retail outlet there are within a 5 miles radius that sell the exact same item the prices of the product vary by a 1/10 to 3/10 th of a cent if even that - by your logic since there are so many locations available there should be a nice price war going on to obtain the consumers business. sorry but unlike years ago, competition does not affect pricing of a product by much any more.


And what would the prices be if there was not competition? Your statement regarding competition is simply not correct.



wingrider01 said:


> If you took a few minutes to look around you would pick of the major industry right off the bat. By the way, where did you come up with the assumption that I was stating a "fact" - that is your own assumption and they are normally wrong, not a good idea to make assumptions


No need for me to make assumptions. You stated it was a "fact" in your original post.

"competition does not alter pricing - there are to many examples in the real world *that prove this basic statement to be a fact*"


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> You don't have any proof of that. They could very well have had the ST price negotiated into the contract.


Well the value of ST has dropped since there are now much more nationally televised games with all the Thursday games and Saturday games, etc.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> just did, two distinct industries and retail locations


You jest! Regulated utilities!! Retail pricing! These have little to do with competitive pricing. If you're comparing grill A at 35 locations, the pricing will be close to one another. But in the absence of Grills B-Z, grill A would be a lot higher, and so on.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

bluemoon737 said:


> Well the value of ST has dropped since there are now much more nationally televised games with all the Thursday games and Saturday games, etc.


There's not "much more" compared to last year. There's like 6 more.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

mstanka said:


> 100% agree! I've been a directv customer for almost 14 years and do not ask for upgrades or discounts. These kind of customers is part of the reason prices increase.
> 
> If you leave directv.... BYE!
> 
> Michael


Actually the price increases are affected by this, to an extent. Business needs and business plans factor in money out and money in, much like if you budget your own life. But we do not D*'s business plan so we'll move along.

As much as I feel like there was possible aggression in the post, I do want to commend you. There are many providers of different services in this country and what is wrong with paying full price for a service you're happy with? I have several services I pay full price for because I feel I'm getting what I pay for.

It definitely goes back to the "entitlement" that most American's feel is attributed to them based on our culture. I saw an add yesterday that said "You deserve the best!" and all I could think was 'why?'. Most people on this forum are very level headed but I personally know people who aren't and demand credits from their service providers when they can't pay a single bill on time. Enough rant...

So in the end, kudos mstanka for being a good "customer" in this society.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

raott said:


> And what would the prices be if there was not competition? Your statement regarding competition is simply not correct.
> 
> No need for me to make assumptions. You stated it was a "fact" in your original post.
> 
> "competition does not alter pricing - there are to many examples in the real world *that prove this basic statement to be a fact*"


Stand corrected - gave you two, how many does it take for you to understand? The old adage of competition creates prive savings just does not hold water anymore.

believe what you want to believe, that is your choice. Don;t see any "price competition" going on any more, unless you consider 1/10 of a cent oe 2 or 3 bucks pricing competition - I personally don't. Pricing is driven by one thing - the need for a bottom line profit.


----------



## wingrider01 (Sep 9, 2005)

Laxguy said:


> You jest! Regulated utilities!! Retail pricing! These have little to do with competitive pricing. If you're comparing grill A at 35 locations, the pricing will be close to one another. But in the absence of Grills B-Z, grill A would be a lot higher, and so on.


neither of the comparisons I gave where "regulated industries" they are fair market items. If there is an absense of "b z grills" then ABC grills is there for the comparision and pricing differences. Directv is not a pricing regulated unless you know something that makes it one.

Good luck in your endevors


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

wingrider01 said:


> neither of the comparisons I gave where "regulated industries" they are fair market items. If there is an absense of "b z grills" then ABC grills is there for the comparision and pricing differences. Directv is not a pricing regulated unless you know something that makes it one.
> 
> Good luck in your endevors


Endeavors? Thanks; same to you.

Natural gas and electric utilities are highly regulated, and to which I referred.

Never said DIRECTV® was "price regulated". It is subject, however to a bunch of Federal and various state statutes, most of which increase their costs or limit how they can conduct business.

Now, consider this: If there were no DBSes and no FIOSes, nor internet delivery, guess what our cable boys would be charging? Hah! Bet it would make our present bills look paltry.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

Doesn't it really come down to: No Competition = Price Gouging?

And television programming is still pretty affordable, even if you watch 400 channels.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

goinsleeper said:


> Doesn't it really come down to: No Competition = Price Gouging?
> 
> And television programming is still pretty affordable, even if you watch 400 channels.


Agreed. There may well be some instances of a company with no competition maintaining fair prices, but I can't think of any.


----------



## dmclone (Dec 8, 2006)

It's too bad that the OP had to threaten to leave before he got an offer. IMO Directv needs to have some kind of loyalty program set in stone and then don't mess with it by giving different discounts to different people.

I'd like to see something like the cell phone industry has where you can get a new phone every 2 years. If you want a basic phone or keep your current phone than it's free. If you want a smart phone you pay $200-$300. I think the time frame could be longer for Directv and the prices could be different but I think they need one strategy and stick with it.


----------



## goinsleeper (May 23, 2012)

D* already allows you to lease the equipment for a fraction of the MSRP. Also, one offer for all D* current customers would not be very efficient. Look at the different people posting here and the different setups. Different equipment and different preferred channels makes it very difficult to have one offer for everyone. Not to mention, some people never look for a deal or discounts. Prices are set for a reason and if subs feel they are getting what they're paying for, there's no reason to negotiate or haggle.


----------

